# Best way to drain old gas from boat



## landlockedd (Apr 1, 2009)

I want to drain the old gas from my tank to see if I have separation from the boat sitting so long without using it. It is fishing time and I usually take it to the shop and have them do it. Where I am I can only get ethanol. Can anyone give me some how to advice
Thanks for the help


----------



## Tx Swamp Sniper (Jan 9, 2011)

Cheap fuel pump from auto parts store around 12 dollars or so (used to be) and some fuel line long enough to get down in the tank and one a foot or so for outlet side hook it all up with a few hose clamps and some wire (old trailer wires work) long enough to connect to hot 12 volt battery and pump away always made that task easy for me and can be used again for other situations.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Tx Swamp Sniper said:


> Cheap fuel pump from auto parts store around 12 dollars or so (used to be) and some fuel line long enough to get down in the tank and one a foot or so for outlet side hook it all up with a few hose clamps and some wire (old trailer wires work) long enough to connect to hot 12 volt battery and pump away always made that task easy for me and can be used again for other situations.


I do everything like above except I take off the fuel line coming from the tank at the fuel filter and attach the fuel pump to it, If you don't have a fuel filter then disconnect the fuel line before the bulb and connect the pump to it.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

How big of a tank? 
If smaller, AND you have a separator. Just pump your gas through the separator into gas tanks, emptying the seporator periodically. 

If you want to just get rid of it. Then just get a pump and pump it out. 
Just a pump and some hose. Doesn't need to be a fuel pump or fuel line. Just use it and trash it


Cody C


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Built in tank or portable?
I always run the old gas through my truck. Adding 5 gallons of the old to 15 fresh the truck never notices it, and you are not paying someone to take it. And yes, even premixed with oil I have done it for years.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

i made a "straw" out of copper tubing and rubber hose and hook it to a old bildge pump with a primer bulb in the line . put the straw into the tank thru the sending unit hole, prime it and hook pump to battery. be sure that battery connection is waaaaay away from the exposed tank and gas.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I take off the fuel line below the primer bulb and add another hose that's long enough to get a siphon going (by squeezing bulb) into a 5 gal can and pour into my pickup.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Do not use a shop vac lol.



barbless said:


> I take off the fuel line below the primer bulb and add another hose that's long enough to get a siphon going (by squeezing bulb) into a 5 gal can and pour into my pickup.





Whitebassfisher said:


> Built in tank or portable?
> I always run the old gas through my truck. Adding 5 gallons of the old to 15 fresh the truck never notices it, and you are not paying someone to take it. And yes, even premixed with oil I have done it for years.


I've done this a few times, though not with premix. Neither truck seems to mind having some seriously old gas in it, wife's car didn't mind it either.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

find a crackhead and give them $5 to siphon it out with a rubber hose.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

*Do not try this at home !*

I, being impatient ,hooked my air compressor hose into the gas filler and blew air into the tank. Pulled the fuel line off the separator into 5 gallon jugs. Worked like a champ. 15 gallons out in about 5 minutes an then.....I heard a loud noise under the floor in the area of the fuel tank. Checking everything out and noticed I had gas running out the boat water drain hole. Apparently I put too much air pressure in the tank and ruptured it. 
Too much $ too fix right and sold rig for $2500 last week.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

funewgy said:


> I, being impatient ,hooked my air compressor hose into the gas filler and blew air into the tank. Pulled the fuel line off the separator into 5 gallon jugs. Worked like a champ. 15 gallons out in about 5 minutes an then.....I heard a loud noise under the floor in the area of the fuel tank. Checking everything out and noticed I had gas running out the boat water drain hole. Apparently I put too much air pressure in the tank and ruptured it.
> Too much $ too fix right and sold rig for $2500 last week.


When I read the 1st part of this story, I thought this is the way to do it. Sorry it didn't work out so good.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

funewgy said:


> I, being impatient ,hooked my air compressor hose into the gas filler and blew air into the tank. Pulled the fuel line off the separator into 5 gallon jugs. Worked like a champ. 15 gallons out in about 5 minutes an then.....I heard a loud noise under the floor in the area of the fuel tank. Checking everything out and noticed I had gas running out the boat water drain hole. Apparently I put too much air pressure in the tank and ruptured it.
> Too much $ too fix right and sold rig for $2500 last week.


This is how I emptied my tanks on my old whaler, it works very good just don't put a whole bunch of pressure on it and make sure you have a good seal so you don't lose any pressure. This method works great!!!!


----------

